# B12 supplements



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi, I'm new here -- I'm IBS-D. I'm supposed to start taking B12 supplements because I recently found out that my B12 levels are a bit low. Wondering whether anyone here has noticed any GI effects from B12 supplements?If anyone has any info it would be greatly appreciated (i.e., best on an empty stomach or with food? does it cause 'extra' nausea or constipation or anything?).I think I remember reading somewhere on this BB that these supplements helped some people -- I'm taking it anyway, so if it helps my IBS, all the better!Thanks~


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Vitamin B is a water soluable vitamin and if you get some very yellow urine when you are on it that is your body getting rid of excess. There is also a condition where you do not absorb vitamin b and no matter how much you take orally you will not get enough. Sometimes it must be given in shot form to get what is needed. I know with some vitamins like C E and A these can cause more stomach upset or diarrhea. Minerals like Magnesium also will cause diarrhea.LindaLinda


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

i've read that vit B supplements can help with nausea.karen


----------



## JoanneL (Jan 1, 2004)

I've recently started to take a vitamin B complex supplement (all the B vits in one pill) as I have been advised that they help with maintaining a healthy nervous system and are particularly good for those with anxiety and mild depression. They are also recommened to help maintain a healthy digestive system. I have been advised to take with a meal.


----------



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

I am one of those people who doesn't absorb b12 no matter what. I get injections at my doctor of b12 every three months (which I think is actually a lot better than taking pills everyday! I take enough of those already for my IBS-D!) I actually just came back from getting my b12 injection just today...I find that when my b12 levels are very low (when my injection is due or overdue) I feel just miserable. Depressed, no energy, almost flu-like symptoms. I also have problems concentrating. The injection sometimes makes me a bit queasy to my stomach. After a couple days, I find my energy level sky-rockets. Good luck with it! Maybe you should check with your doctor about injections?


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Linda,I posted about this in the D section, but I've gotten some confusing information from my sister. She suffers from IBS-D like me and said that she started taking Cal-Mag, and her problems with D are over. I though magnesium was not good for D. Is that what's in Cal-Mag? I've been taking Caltrate (purple and white box) for about 3 or 4 years now, and I'm in the middle of a month-long flare up right now. The Caltrate hasn't done anything for me, but then again, I didn't up my dosage, either. Right now, I'm alternating Bentyl with Immodium...this last month has been killer stress for me, so I think it's the cause of my flare-up.


----------

